# Need some advice.



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok Its been a while since ive posted pictures so I would hate to post pictures of something other than an pigeon, but I have to... 

Today I noticed in our chicken coop at work an extreamly small chick. It was the same breed and the same age but 1/2 the size. So after looking it over I found that it appeared to be blind, or so it would appear at first glance.

But I remember from vet science that some animals (alot) have to eyelids. One that closes side ways and then the one on top that closes up and down. 

With that in mind I look at it as the 2nd eye lid( the one that closes sideways) will not open. Leaving a blue film like appearance instead of black eye. Working with animals in the back we always get a hurt animal. So I know what to do in most cases. So in this one I put terramyasin (dont know how to spell sorry) for the eye, under the first eyelid and on top of the 2nd. I hope that it geats better but have made arrangements to bring it home tomorrow. 

Now as to what I should do. Do you think it will be fine if I leave him there? I mean its 1/2 the size so its not eating properly. But I don't think any one will want to buy him as for the same price you could get a bigger one. I however dont care about the price I think If a healthy one is worth $100 then a deformed one should cost the same as they are both... animals. (Haha almost put people)

Now Ill post pictures tell me what you think and any thing I could do to hopefully get this chicken to be able to see again.









Bad eye almost looks like it was scratch or something because of the missing down feathers.









Good eye feathers and all.









A view of how bad it looks from the front. In humans I think this would be the equivalent of a black and blue eye (In the sence of how bad)









And this is a picture of him next to another bird his same age and same breed.

He is a DEKALB


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And to ensure that you leave this thread there was a man flying his plane writting letters to his lover in the sky.

One was <3R Like Lover. Didnt think to take pictures of those though. 

And at the ene he did a smile.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I would definitely take it home if you can. It is so small and I'm sure it would benefit greatly from your care. I don't know what to do about the eye, hopefully others will have good ideas. That sky picture is pretty cool, I haven't seen anything like that since I was little.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhh Michael .. please take that little one home with you. It definitely has an eye problem and who knows what else. You can gently wash/clean that eye with warm saline (salt water) and see if that does the trick. I suspect the eye will open after that. If it still looks swollen and inflamed then we will need to start with an antibiotic treatment. Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

This little guy is soo cute hes adorable. Ill bring him home tomorrow as it is closed now and I work at 8:30 am


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok I have brought the chick home I also brought another one (2 weeks younger) home as well. They are both the same size only the 2 week younger one is a little bigger.  thats a shocker.

I have a heat lamp on her. (both girls I hope.)

Im going to keep the blind one but not the other, as he was temperarly given to me. 

I have put more medication in his eye it is now open more often. I also have given him sullmet and will get wazine tomorrow. which treats for worms. 

I will try to wipe his eye out later tonight but so far hes in good health and a real spaz. 

Its fun touching him when hes looking at you with the bad eye cause he gets scared and clucks. Then he lets me pet him. I know its mean but hes soo adorable.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Michael, and for bringing that chick home .. that was a good move to bring a little friend for it. Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree they are both CUTE as a button. There sizes are so weird with the dif. in age.

My dad got a little mad cause I didnt tell him but hes kind of out of the loop. 

He called Margrette (I hope I spelt it right). And I can go.

If you come here im sorry if I messed up on your name. And I might be taking 2 bids from terry my dad said you could transport them so thats good totally forgot to ask you first sorry. He was very happy to talk to you finally. Hes been busy latly.

ANd he is out of the loop on the whole pigeon thing to. What he hears and what he thinks are to intierly different things but I love him . (Hes my dad I have to j/k)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michael,

I'm so glad you will be able to go to the Pageant of Pigeons with Margaret and her husband. I'm really looking forward to meeting you in person! Just let me know for sure about the two pigeons by Friday so I know whether to bring them or not. If they will cause problems for you, let's wait until a better time. Just let me know.

Terry


----------

